# Phone Completely Dies, How to Forfeit the Block Now...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

.... Is Emailing support the only way ? K done that . It's like 12 hrs b4 the 9:30 am block.

Has anyone been successful in doing so ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Borrow someone else's phone.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Borrow someone else's phone.


I agree


----------

